# 2010 Kick-off (RSA vs Mexico)



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

I am pretty excited about the World Cup. Sandton is already buzzing and I am looking forward to kick off on Friday.

I am keen to hear from you ....

Are you going to watch the opening match at Soccer City?
What is your prediction?

Here are my answers:

I am watching the match live - but at a friend's house.
I believe that the match will end in a draw (1-1).


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Should be a Mexican win unless they have a few Mandela Rands in their pockets


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are a few threads about the World Cup in The Lounge. Why don't you join in those? The more the merrier!!

-


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There are a few threads about the World Cup in The Lounge. Why don't you join in those? The more the merrier!!
> 
> -


Thanks for the pointer ... although I was hoping to keep this focused on Bafana Bafana


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Ouch - Hope this does not continue....
BBC News - World Cup reporters 'robbed at gunpoint'


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> Ouch - Hope this does not continue....
> BBC News - World Cup reporters 'robbed at gunpoint'


Yes i saw that, very bad. And this too Chinese journalists robbed: Sport: Sport: 2010 World Cup: National News


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Ah good i see they have caught them already!  http://www.sport24.co.za/Soccer/WorldCup/NationalNews/3-arrested-for-journo-robbery-20100610


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Halo said:


> Ouch - Hope this does not continue....
> BBC News - World Cup reporters 'robbed at gunpoint'


Sshhh .... try to focus on the football


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Cnf said:


> Sshhh .... try to focus on the football



For sure..... But let the games begin - I think the Boys Boys will be played off the table.... (they would not even have qualified if it were not for the hosting) - But perhaps they can get some Madiba magic, whatever that is.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> For sure..... But let the games begin - I think the Boys Boys will be played off the table.... (they would not even have qualified if it were not for the hosting) - But perhaps they can get some Madiba magic, whatever that is.


Hey they have gone 12 games unbeaten, lets just wait and see


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Hey they have gone 12 games unbeaten, lets just wait and see


Against WHO?


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Playing in your home town/country gives you an advantage ... will be interesting to see if that can translate into goals.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Cnf said:


> Playing in your home town/country gives you an advantage ... will be interesting to see if that can translate into goals.


True... Would be good for SA to get through the 1st round.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> Against WHO?


I know besides Denmark and Columbia, nt many good teams


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

cnf said:


> i am watching the match live - but at a friend's house.
> i believe that the match will end in a draw (1-1).


qft!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

SA pulls off a draw.... Lucky but its a point non-the less


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> SA pulls off a draw.... Lucky but its a point non-the less


Dont be like that. They hit the post and could of had a penalty. They played well!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Dont be like that. They hit the post and could of had a penalty. They played well!


Can't say "have you watched the game as there may be bias" BUT Have you read the reviews of the game? They say the same thing but I am glad.... sometimes you need a little luck and with France's draw... its all good.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Halo said:


> Can't say "have you watched the game as there may be bias" BUT Have you read the reviews of the game? They say the same thing but I am glad.... sometimes you need a little luck and with France's draw... its all good.


I watched the game and believe that a draw is a fair result. Mexico were all over us in the first half but SA had the upper-hand in the second.

I wasn't impressed by France .... but this seldom comes as a surprise.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Cnf said:


> I watched the game and believe that a draw is a fair result. Mexico were all over us in the first half but SA had the upper-hand in the second.
> 
> I wasn't impressed by France .... but this seldom comes as a surprise.


So true, remember when they did NOT get through the 1st round... Could this be a repeat?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I just can't take that NOISE - Those bloody Vuvazela's, its ridiculous - Never stops, makes the South American game look positively quiet.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Halo said:


> I just can't take that NOISE - Those bloody Vuvazela's, its ridiculous - Never stops, makes the South American game look positively quiet.


I find them a bit annoying as well .... wish we could get people to play a simple tune, which would improve the situation. My biggest problem is that the noise drowns out the atmosphere of a big game (singing, chanting etc).


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Cnf said:


> I find them a bit annoying as well .... wish we could get people to play a simple tune, which would improve the situation. My biggest problem is that the noise drowns out the atmosphere of a big game (singing, chanting etc).


So many complaints..... even facebook bids to ban it..... Its just plain childish... just a NOISE.

I love this chap
Vuvuzela Filter using Fedora | Felix' Blog


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

Halo said:


> So many complaints..... even facebook bids to ban it..... Its just plain childish... just a NOISE.


When watching the cup on the telly it sounds like there is a massive, constant, loud, and ANNOYING swarm of mozzies in the room - it's 'orrible!


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> I love this chap
> Vuvuzela Filter using Fedora | Felix' Blog


Does that actually work?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Does that actually work?


Yes.. but its a mission ...... I wish the broadcasters would use it.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Forlan silences South Africa - "told you so comes to mind" - Lets see if they can pull off a miracle against France.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Good to see most broadcasters are now "tuning out" that B_flat sound....


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

The vuvu's have been redesigned with smaller mouth pieces which put out less noice. You cant enter the stadium with any of the old vuvu's now.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Try this link ... hahaha , Vuvuzela Time! - View any website like you're at the South Africa World Cup!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Try this link ... hahaha , Vuvuzela Time! - View any website like you're at the South Africa World Cup!


Lovely..... just what I wanted to hear


----------



## Apple2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Last chance for them today. They need a miracle.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Apple2 said:


> Last chance for them today. They need a miracle.


Understatement... They are just not in the same league as most of the other teams.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

LOL, seen that clip moaning about loads of things... Still funny.

The journey is at an end...... SA are out as expected. Now the real football can start.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> The journey is at an end...... SA are out as expected. Now the real football can start.


Yea but to be fair they didnt embarress themselves, infact they were a little unlucky not to go through to the next round!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Yea but to be fair they didnt embarress themselves, infact they were a little unlucky not to go through to the next round!


Not at all, they were in a relatively easy group and still failed to qualify - Just goes to show that a 12 game un-beaten means nothing.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> Not at all, they were in a relatively easy group and still failed to qualify - Just goes to show that a 12 game un-beaten means nothing.


What, no ways. They had one of the toughest groups. Teams Ranked 9th , 16th and 17th in the world. Sure France sucked this world cup. If we had a bit of luck like not hitting the post in the last minutes against mexico. And when the keeper was sent off and we had a penalty against us even though the player was offside. We could of gone through.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> What, no ways. They had one of the toughest groups. Teams Ranked 9th , 16th and 17th in the world. Sure France sucked this world cup. If we had a bit of luck like not hitting the post in the last minutes against mexico. And when the keeper was sent off and we had a penalty against us even though the player was offside. We could of gone through.


You said it - If you had a *bit of luck*


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Now - To the real football.............

Who is your pick.... I still think Germany is a dark-horse but if I had to put money down it would have to be on the Dutch. (England/Argi/Brazil Ho-Hum..... perhaps)


----------



## JairajVi (Jun 14, 2010)

SA is proud hosting the World Cup, where many people felt it would be a genuine flop...but SA proved many wrong. Nevermind the 'boys' didn't go through...but they played fairly well in all their games, taking out France...which to me was a disgrace... As for the vuvu's...what can I say....if you were in any one the matches there...you will surely blow one yourself...it's all about the atmosphere and the spirit that everyone feels at that moment....it's just that when u are not apart of the fun and vibe in the stadium...it will definitely sound irritating on TV. Well that again is SA...celebrating the FIFA World Cup 2010....just love it.

Oh....and England wasn't very impressive as well, gett'n 'booed' by their own after the game...!!! Imagine in the sight of the world's best and they couldn't deliver...I would say they had a *'bit of luck' *gett'n through...!!!And then again...what happened to poor the Aussies...???

Watch out for USA....they can really disappoint many in the last moments. Portugal, and Argentina should at least see the semi's...that's what I think...

Cheers


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Uruguay is my choice as a dark horse, 3 games no goals conceded. Otherwise i like Argentina, The Dutch, Germany and of course Brazil even though i dont like supporting them. My gut feeling is there is going to be some upsets and that we will have a "smaller" team in the semi's.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

JairajVi said:


> Oh....and England wasn't very impressive as well, gett'n 'booed' by their own after the game...!!! Imagine in the sight of the world's best and they couldn't deliver...I would say they had a *'bit of luck' *gett'n through...!!!And then again...what happened to poor the Aussies...???
> 
> Cheers


O but they did.... when it was required.


----------



## JairajVi (Jun 14, 2010)

England...man what a game...they were actually robbed off a goal though...and the ball finding the cross-bar...really nail gripping...I must admit...but the the Germans proved ruthless in their attack once again...brilliant passes and a lack of defence on Englands path mind you...what a brilliant game.

I wonder what the feelings of emotion was in the stadium after the game.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

There were but sadly were also not good enough.... Ghana has a great chance due to the easy draw (besides Brazil) to make the finals.... Wow, that would be a story and a half.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> There were but sadly were also not good enough.... Ghana has a great chance due to the easy draw (besides Brazil) to make the finals.... Wow, that would be a story and a half.


Ghana has to play my dark horse Uruguay, im backing them over Ghana.
My pick for the semis - Uruguay,Brazil,Portugal and Germany


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> Ghana has to play my dark horse Uruguay, im backing them over Ghana.
> My pick for the semis - Uruguay,Brazil,Portugal and Germany


Germany are going to have a hard time against Argentina.... But I agree with your 4


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

My dark horse has been the Dutch from day 1.

As for England... woefull... what the hell is going on there. Great players (mostly although some picks???), great manager, heaps of experience... EISH!


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

My bet is Argentina ... and would love to see Ghana progress into the semi's.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Argentina is a very good team but the defense is what lets them down, against a well organised German team they will be picked off on the counter attack. As for the Dutch they have been one of the favourites from the start so cant really say they are "dark horses". I dont see them beating a brilliant Brazil team who must now be clear favourites to win the cup. Anyways we will see what happens over the next few weeks, who knows i might be completly wrong?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Looks like a Dutch onslaught.... and mman's dark horse is galloping on.....


----------

